# allflavors import not working



## Speedy_11 (11/5/20)

Good day,


Does anyone use https://alltheflavors.com/ for their mixing?

I tried importing my list from ELR but i don't get any email to say its imported?

I tried Saturday and this morning, any help and advise will be appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------

